
AppNap for Linux prototype - unhammer
https://github.com/rugginoso/appfap
======
unhammer
More about it here: [http://giovanni.bajo.it/post/53352366280/appnap-for-
linux-pr...](http://giovanni.bajo.it/post/53352366280/appnap-for-linux-
prototype)

